# postfixadmin-2.3rc4



## piaakit (Apr 23, 2009)

Anybody know how to fix the below error from postfixadmin-2.3rc4 ? 



Running software: 

PHP version 5.1.6 
Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) 
Checking for dependencies: 

Magic Quotes: Disabled - OK 
Depends on: presence config.inc.php - OK 
Checking $CONF['configured'] - OK 

*Error: There is no database support in your PHP setup
To install MySQL 3.23 or 4.0 support on FreeBSD:*
% cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-mysqlTo install MySQL 4.1 support on FreeBSD:

% cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-mysqliTo install PostgreSQL support on FreeBSD:

% cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-pgsql/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
*% portinstall php5-pgsqlError: Can't connect to database
Please edit the $CONF['database_*'] parameters in config.inc.php. *DEBUG INFORMATION:
MySQL 3.x / 4.0 functions not available!
database_type = 'mysql' in config.inc.php, are you using a different database? 

Depends on: session - OK 
Depends on: pcre - OK 
*Error: Depends on: multibyte string - NOT FOUND*
To install multibyte string support, install php5-mbstring 
*Warning: Depends on: IMAP functions - NOT FOUND*
To install IMAP support, install php5-imap
Without IMAP support, you won't be able to create subfolders when creating mailboxes.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am not to familiar with postfixadmin, but I can do a little looking and see what I find. I would start by making sure that Mysql. I will need to do a little looking around for an answer, any information that you can give me about your setup would be great.

Cheers!


----------

